# Recv'd Email Stating I didn't deliver package



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

What do I do?


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

There's probably not much you can do. You either delivered the package to the wrong house, it was stolen or they're scamming Amazon.


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

Did they mention which package/location?


----------



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

Is this a point toward deactivation?


----------



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

No, but I asked


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

Myrney said:


> Is this a point toward deactivation?


Most likely. Regardless of what happened in Amazon's eyes this was your fault. Unfortunately this will most likely happen to all of us at some point.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Yes, it's bound to happen. I've received that e-mail twice so far in my time doing Flex.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Flexxx said:


> Most likely. Regardless of what happened in Amazon's eyes this was your fault. Unfortunately this will most likely happen to all of us at some point.


200% Agreed! I take pictures in though neighborhoods but that will also not going to save my A$$ for long, as you have said it *" this will most likely happen to all of us at some point"*


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Yeah it's based off an unknown percentage based of an unknown rolling amount of packages.. Let me know if anyone ever figures out either of those two numbers. Wouldn't worry about it too much just be more cautious on where you put them. I'm on my 3rd email like that but I've done a lot of blocks.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Myrney said:


> Is this a point toward deactivation?


Yes but unfortunately they dont tell us the exact number that leads to deactivation. You will get an email each week that tells you how many of your packages didnt make it to the customer.



raiders44 said:


> Did they mention which package/location?


Unfortunately when you email support they say its a security issue and dont tell you which ones didnt make it.



Flexxx said:


> Most likely. Regardless of what happened in Amazon's eyes this was your fault. Unfortunately this will most likely happen to all of us at some point.


True, they tell you that you should have hidden the package better. Tips for avoiding this

1. At apartments use the leasing office if no one answers the front door. If you click receptionist, They sign for the package so if it is lost its not on you.

2. If the front door is visible from the street dont put it there. Hide your packages behind milk boxes, pillars etc but if you just put it on someones door it may be taken. Especially those of you delivering in big cities and high crime areas.

3. Get a "we missed you note" from the warehouse. I hide packages in back yards and over fences and leave a note where people can find their package.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Also, they won't even tell you what package it was which I think really sucks.. If we knew which packages got lost or stolen we could at least think what we may have been able to do different and try to correct it in the future.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

And if you have two racks sitting next to one another that you can pick from definitely take a look at the zip codes and amount of apartment deliveries and spring for the one in the better area with less apartments.. Even if it does have a few more packages.


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> And if you have two racks sitting next to one another that you can pick from definitely take a look at the zip codes and amount of apartment deliveries and spring for the one in the better area with less apartments.. Even if it does have a few more packages.


Racks are usually spread out. The warehouse workers ask you to move up all the way to the next rack and everyone follows behind you.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

raiders44 said:


> Racks are usually spread out. The warehouse workers ask you to move up all the way to the next rack and everyone follows behind you.


Yeah each warehouse is a bit different.. Mine are lined up against a fence and you back up to them. Lots of times they are stacked 2 or 3 deep and each rack isnt as wide as a car.. So typically you have at least 1 other one to choose from.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

An


raiders44 said:


> Racks are usually spread out. The warehouse workers ask you to move up all the way to the next rack and everyone follows behind you.


And obviously it doesn't rain often in Phoenix so they aren't afraid of pulling all the racks out first thing in the morning.. I have noticed when rain is expected or it's cloudy out they won't stack them deep and just bring out enough for each car.


----------



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Yes but unfortunately they dont tell us the exact number that leads to deactivation. You will get an email each week that tells you how many of your packages didnt make it to the customer.
> 
> Unfortunately when you email support they say its a security issue and dont tell you which ones didnt make it.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I talked to dispatch today and he told me to grab some tomorrow and to provide instructions. I banged on doors today when I heard people inside.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Damn, I left notes on the app thinking it would reach the customer.. I'm worried they won't realize I threw them over their back yard fence. I'm going to carry a notebook from now on.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> Damn, I left notes on the app thinking it would reach the customer.. I'm worried they won't realize I threw them over their back yard fence. I'm going to carry a notebook from now on.


The Notes are for drivers.

A note book isnt bad but the amazon "we missed you" pads are sticky and get peoples attention.

Just ask anyone in a vest at your warehouse for some.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> The Notes are for drivers.
> 
> A note book isnt bad but the amazon "we missed you" pads are sticky and get peoples attention.


You think I'll have a problem with the ones I threw in the backyard? :/


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> You think I'll have a problem with the ones I threw in the backyard? :/


Only if they are stoken.. Is customers complain about a missing package the first thing they do is tell them to check all around their house.


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

Amazon doesn't expect a reply to those e-mails, and there's nothing a driver can do about customer expectations once the package has already gone missing, so tbh ya may as well go ahead and filter e-mails like that into a spam folder and just keep delivering until deactivation. 

This sounds really negative but my intuition is that L.A. drivers might be seeing lots and lots of those e-mails.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

If you think about it, you can be screwed no matter what sometimes. Even if the person who ordered the item mistypes the number (say 1842 instead of 1824) and you deliver to the wrong house because of it, it's on you.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yup. We are all just grist through the mill, waiting to be chewed up and spit out by the Amazon machine. They don't care if you like this job, if you need this job, or if you try really hard at this job. Token firings, where people complain on internet forums, help keep the rest of the sheep in line, at least as long as it takes to get to the slaughterhouse door. No one is going to be doing this for very long.

(apologies for the mixed metaphors, I got carried away a bit there)


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> You think I'll have a problem with the ones I threw in the backyard? :/


Naw, it's a perfectly fine place to chunk a laptop or a TV
...right over the fence... 8 footer at that ! Way to go !


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I


UTX1 said:


> Naw, it's a perfectly fine place to chunk a laptop or a TV
> ...right over the fence... 8 footer at that ! Way to go !


I haven't thrown anything over a fence that was heavy, yet.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> I
> 
> I haven't thrown anything over a fence that was heavy, yet.


Next you'll need to practice pitching them up to the 2nd floor apartment balconies.
I can land 'em right into the chaise lounge, just like it was meant to be there...

Haven't tossed anything up to a 3rd floor yet. I think that would seem too much.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

It got funny.... hold on...

customer: "...hey moron, what did you do with my package ?"
driver: " I delivered it sir. You didn't find it ?"
customer: "...I looked all over the place and even asked my roommate..."
driver: "...well, sir I put it on the balcony. Please take a moment and look..."
customer:" Balcony ! I live on the freekin' 5th floor ! How'd you do that ?"
driver: " I climbed up the side of the building, sir and pitched it from about 40 feet up.."
customer: "well, you we're right. There it is in my wooden planter box where I grow my weed."

driver: " Very well sir, thank you. I would have left it at the Leasing Office for you
but your apartment manager said she's sick of Amazon drivers looking at her knockers....
She wouldn't accept the package, plus when she saw it was for your apartment I heard
her say something to the other girl there about blow up dolls and sex toys...
Did you two used to go out, or something ?"

customer: " ...yea, like for a couple months or so...She was nice at first and let me
pay the rent whenever, but she got to the point where she wanted to bang every night
and I work a 12 hour shift and she just sits on her ass all day. So, I couldn't keep up with her...."

driver: "So, what happened ?"
customer: "...I told you I found the package...don't worry about it anymore...."
driver: "...no, not the package. What happened with the apartment chic ? "
customer: "..oh, my roomate's banging her now...like 3 or 4 times a day..."
driver: "...well, at least you got the rent covered....one way or the other..."
customer: " I heard that ! Well, I better go put some pants on. C'ya !"
driver: " Take care !"


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> It got funny.... hold on...
> 
> customer: "...hey moron, what did you do with my package ?"
> driver: " I delivered it sir. You didn't find it ?"
> ...


I actually placed one up high on top of a ac on a high window, out of sight from the street, because of an deep slanted roof. Pretty satisfied with that one!


----------



## Bimal99 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi guys,
Couple weeks ago, I took my two door car for delivery since my car was broke. But the perosn in charge there sent me home. However, next day there was another supervisor who was understanding and let me use two door car until my car is fixed. Again last week somebody else was in charge and he didn't let me use two door car and sent me back. Due to this amaozn sent me email saying I violated the agreement, therefore my account will be deactivated. Is there anyway to reactivate my account? Your suggestions will be helpful. 
Thank you


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

Bimal99 said:


> Hi guys,
> Couple weeks ago, I took my two door car for delivery since my car was broke. But the perosn in charge there sent me home. However, next day there was another supervisor who was understanding and let me use two door car until my car is fixed. Again last week somebody else was in charge and he didn't let me use two door car and sent me back. Due to this amaozn sent me email saying I violated the agreement, therefore my account will be deactivated. Is there anyway to reactivate my account? Your suggestions will be helpful.
> Thank you


Instead of copy and pasting this all over the forum, why don't you send that message to the Amazon Flex support e-mail address?


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

flexology said:


> Instead of copy and pasting this all over the forum, why don't you send that message to the Amazon Flex support e-mail address?


Probably copy and pasted from an outgoing email. Give him the benefit of the doubt. Haha.


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> Probably copy and pasted from an outgoing email. Give him the benefit of the doubt. Haha.


Well, his problem with Amazon already has its own topic. No reason why that wouldn't be enough to get the advice he needs.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

flexology said:


> Well, his problem with Amazon already has its own topic. No reason why that wouldn't be enough to get the advice he needs.


He is done anyways. Really bad idea to bring the two door twice


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

flexology said:


> Well, his problem with Amazon already has its own topic. No reason why that wouldn't be enough to get the advice he needs.


I failed at humor this time. I was not trying to sound like I was being serious.


----------



## biwondabi1 (Oct 20, 2016)

Wow, upon reading this thread...it looks like there's really nothing you can do to depend on Flex 100% for your income, simply because of this type of incident that can occur. Even if you're as careful as you can be, all it takes is one bad luck streak and you could be deactivated. It's scary, because there's multiple things that can happen. 

1. Customer cannot find package because you hid it too well, or in an enclosed porch or something
2. Package actually gets stolen
3. Customer tries to scam Amazon and reports it as missing 

Did I miss anything? I've gotten multiples of these e-mails, and I swear it's not because I'm doing something wrong. I am wondering just how much more life I have in this gig before I get replaced!!


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

I can only assume they're tightening the screws right now due to increase complaints about Logistics failed delivery attempts (or fake attempts, mark undelivered and not actually attempt) as are stated in numerous threads in their help forums as mentioned here https://uberpeople.net/threads/it-appears-not-everyone-is-a-fan-of-amazon-logistics.112044/


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

biwondabi1 said:


> 1. Customer cannot find package because you hid it too well, or in an enclosed porch or something
> 2. Package actually gets stolen
> 3. Customer tries to scam Amazon and reports it as missing
> 
> Did I miss anything?


Delivering to the wrong address through no fault of your own. For instance, the customer transposed address numbers, or the app leading you to the wrong street (which technically would be your fault, except the app ALSO notes where the 'delivery' spot is so if you're by a house that says '1334' and that's what the package says, it's logical to assume it's right -- especially with the whole 'circle of doom' thing).


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

biwondabi1 said:


> Customer cannot find package because you hid it too well, or in an enclosed porch or something


Again there are some safeguards. Hiding a package and not leaving a note to help them find would be the deliverers fault in my opinion.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

I got a call once from support about where I put a package. I gave him detailed instructions about where I put it, even the color of the door and what side of the building. I never got an email about it and wasn't reflected in my weekly ratings. I guess the person found it?


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Again there are some safeguards. Hiding a package and not leaving a note to help them find would be the deliverers fault in my opinion.


I agree with this.


----------

